# Please show me your Silver Dapples!



## mrsj (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi all

Would love to see some photos of your Silver Dapple minis so that I can see how Raffles may look as a big boy!






Thanks,

Maria


----------



## RockinSMiniature (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi,

Here is our mare, Misty.

We got her when is 5 months old.

Here she is and she is getting darker and darker...

5 months old...





Here is about 6 months old..





I think it is about 9 months...





This is about 1 1/2 years old..





Then winter time...





This taken early this year.





This taken in a month ago...





We all just love this girl, sweet personality!...


----------



## mrsj (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi!

Thanks - wow she's really changed a lot - she's beautiful in all the pics though, looks like a sweetie.

Maria


----------



## CheyAut (Aug 22, 2009)

I'll post the links to their photo albums so you can see all their color changes that silvers love to go through 

Silver blacks:

Cruiser who is silver black even though he looks a little different than a lot  He is tested Ee aa Zn no cream:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...iser/?start=all

PRF Destination Dubai: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/CheyAut/Destination/

CheyAuts ToBe Or Not ToBe: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...eare/?start=all

Sonoita Highland Simply Sheik (my friend now owns him): http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...heik/?start=all

Silver bays:

Cinder Oaks Amber Eclipse: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/CheyAut/Amber/

Abrias DB Painted Design: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...sign/?start=all

ESM Quite the Diva: http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/CheyAut/Diva/


----------



## yellerroseintx (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is my girl...her dapples do change...from big round light colored winter/spring ones to the ones shown here on her summer coat...


----------



## BM Miniatures (Aug 23, 2009)

Our yearling colt.

He will be the dark grey that is on the front of his face once his coat comes in over the summer. He is very light from his first clip after winter.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Aug 23, 2009)

Here is one of our broodmares from her show days

although not very good pics

Ima Kute Bond


----------



## Kendra (Aug 23, 2009)

My two boys:

Image






Hawk


----------



## mrsj (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks all,

they are all so lovely! And so shiny and healthy and happy looking too.

I am excited to see how Raffles' coat changes over time after seeing all these. I always wanted a silver dapple horse from when I was little!


----------



## shelly (Aug 23, 2009)

Here are my two silvers...Sahara last year and this year











And Joey last year and this year


----------



## mrsj (Aug 23, 2009)

shelly said:


> Here are my two silvers...Sahara last year and this year
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's my silver dapple filly. She turned 4 years old in March. I bought her in May at the Mini horse sale in Greencastle, Pa. She looks almost black from a distance and where it would be flaxen in her mane its a dirty blonde color.

Taken in May a couple days after I got her - she's clipped in this picture.






This is her at the end of May, a couple weeks later at her first show with me.






This pic was taken at the same show in her halter class.






I've noticed now that she has started to roan out across her back and sides - not sure if its sabino or not - don't have any pics of her now tho.

Becky M.


----------



## mrsj (Aug 23, 2009)

Her dark parts are a lovely rich colour in all the pics, she's a nice mare!


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 23, 2009)

*Heres my beauty!* She can be view on my mares page. _(1st mare on page!)_











www.silvermaplemniatures.com


----------



## mrsj (Aug 24, 2009)

MindyLee said:


> *Heres my beauty!* She can be view on my mares page. _(1st mare on page!)_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's lovely too! Is it me or do all these Silver Dapples have nice natures?


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 24, 2009)

Ok, well, here is my silver dapple Appy at 19 years old and then back when he was about 8 years old (sorry that pic is not great- was taken from old video) Then one of his sons, born this year that is silver dapple, but his hair is much lighter now.


----------



## MindyLee (Aug 25, 2009)

mrsj said:


> MindyLee said:
> 
> 
> > *Heres my beauty!* She can be view on my mares page. _(1st mare on page!)_
> ...



You maybe on to something there as think the same thing.


----------



## maryann (Aug 26, 2009)

This is Dancer, our Silver Dapple mare. We call her our Boomarang mare as we have

sold her twice and bought her back both times. The last time we got her back we decided

if she was going to stay here she needed a job. She now drives jumps and does obstacle with

our Grandchildren. Our six year old grand daughter drove her at the last show alone.





Here she is as a weanling , almost no dapples






She waited until after she was 3 to really dapple out. We were nearly blinded the first time we clipped her that year.






Guess she is a keeper.


----------



## Margaret (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a black based Silver Dapple filly named Santana from our farm back in 2006.


----------



## mrsj (Aug 30, 2009)

She is very elegant!


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 30, 2009)

this is my saffire


----------



## Miniequine (Aug 31, 2009)

This is my 2009 filly LittleUn Farm John's Pink Rodeo Magic AMHA/AMHR

She's my first silver dapple filly. When clipped, she's dark.. as her coat grows out..brownish

Her mane and tail are getting lighter and lighter...


----------

